# Trail Cam Use To Catch Perpetrator At Hunting Club



## Stu (Aug 10, 2007)

Arrest was made in Florida using a trail cam at a hunting club to identify the perpetrator. Attached is a portion of the report issued by the Florida Wildlife Agency.

ALACHUA COUNTY


On August 6, Officer James Jordan, by reviewing a game camera recording, identified a man who had destroyed several deer feeding stations in a local hunt club. Officer Jordan located the violator and got him to give a written statement. Officer Jordan will be filing charges with the local states attorney’s office for criminal mischief and trespass.


----------



## Redhand (Aug 10, 2007)

idiotidiotidiotidiot, I live in Alachua county(Gainesville), FL.


----------



## pnome (Aug 10, 2007)

Animal rights activist?


----------



## GlockSpeed31 (Aug 10, 2007)

pnome said:


> Animal rights activist?



That's my guess.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Aug 10, 2007)

Does this criminal have a name?


----------



## THREEJAYS (Aug 10, 2007)

I've often thought  trail cams would be good for this.


----------



## jkdodge (Aug 10, 2007)

*trail cam*

I used a trail cam to catch some guy doing illegal dumping what a dumb butt....


----------



## contender* (Aug 10, 2007)

I use them for home surveillance myself. They work mighty good.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 10, 2007)

Outstanding! Some pond scum got caught!


----------



## Killdee (Aug 11, 2007)

A friend of my Sister has been having trouble with a tomato thief, I set up a cam and here she is. No face shots but she hasnt been back.


----------



## Buckfever (Aug 11, 2007)

Killdee, now that's just cool!....BF


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah around here I use them mostly to try to pattern hogs on a farm I hunt.I had one out two weeks ago and it had 12 pics on a tuesday and I went back to change them out friday and it had three so I changed them out since I thought it may have started all over again.I got the film out and someone had left my camera but changed my film.They did put me some fuji film back in it but they splurged and put in me some good film.I got an idea of who did it but I dont have proof.I got it locked to a tree and got the door locked shut now.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 11, 2007)

BTW this pic was taken in Acworth across the street from downtown, so it anybody knows this person let us know.


----------



## contender* (Aug 11, 2007)

Killdee said:


> BTW this pic was taken in Acworth across the street from downtown, so it anybody knows this person let us know.




I bet when that flash went off she liked to have soiled her britches.
GOOD FERTILIZER!!!!!


----------



## Killdee (Aug 11, 2007)

contender-6030 said:


> I bet when that flash went off she liked to have soiled her britches.
> GOOD FERTILIZER!!!!!



She had been coming 2 Tuesday nights in a row till the TC got her, she did stay for 3 pics, and did not show up last Tuesday. Buddy was waiting for her in the window too.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 13, 2007)

I bet she set a new 100yd dash record
And in those pretty pink Crocs too !


----------



## Gadget (Aug 14, 2007)

Killdee said:


> she did stay for 3 pics.


 

that's surprising, thought she woulda high tailed after the first flash.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 14, 2007)

I got a couple recently of coon hunters "going after their dogs" on our land. landowner was mighty interested in the pics


----------



## grim (Aug 14, 2007)

sghoghunter said:


> Yeah around here I use them mostly to try to pattern hogs on a farm I hunt.I had one out two weeks ago and it had 12 pics on a tuesday and I went back to change them out friday and it had three so I changed them out since I thought it may have started all over again.I got the film out and someone had left my camera but changed my film.They did put me some fuji film back in it but they splurged and put in me some good film.I got an idea of who did it but I dont have proof.I got it locked to a tree and got the door locked shut now.



Consider yourself lucky.  Usually, when someone gets snapped trespassing, they either take or destroy the camera.  You even got fresh film out of the deal.


----------



## whitworth (Aug 14, 2007)

*Catch them too often*

and the geniuses will be wearing hunting head nets.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 14, 2007)

Gadget said:


> that's surprising, thought she woulda high tailed after the first flash.



I had the cam up about 10' in a cedar tree, pointed down.She might have thought it was lightning, cause She picked on down the row and was out of sensor range. I put a new cam I just finished that takes a pic every 4 seconds as long as motion is detected if she comes back.


----------



## Davexx1 (Aug 17, 2007)

It seems that mounting a trail camera 8-12 feet high in a tree pointing downward to get get game pics is a good idea because it gets the camera off the ground and out of the level eye range which would make it much less noticeable.  A problem with this method may be the range of the sensor which is very short during the hot time of the year (now).  A short ladder or climber may be required for the set up, changing media cards/batteries, etc.

For those that are worried about having your trail cam stolen, this may be a good thing to try.  Getting the camera up off the ground a ways and locking it up there may be the best way to prevent theft.

If anyone tries this, be sure to post your results.

Dave1


----------



## Killdee (Aug 17, 2007)

Davexx1 said:


> It seems that mounting a trail camera 8-12 feet high in a tree pointing downward to get get game pics is a good idea because it gets the camera off the ground and out of the level eye range which would make it much less noticeable.  A problem with this method may be the range of the sensor which is very short during the hot time of the year (now).  A short ladder or climber may be required for the set up, changing media cards/batteries, etc.
> 
> For those that are worried about having your trail cam stolen, this may be a good thing to try.  Getting the camera up off the ground a ways and locking it up there may be the best way to prevent theft.
> 
> ...



Dave, I regularly hang my TcS above my head when watching scrapes and trails. I dont do this for security reasons but feel I get more pics of mature bucks this way. If the cams eye level to a deer they will notice it right away and SOME deer will avoid that trail after 1 pic. The cams flash from above could very well be confused with lightning.I cut wedges from 2x4s to point the cams down.


----------



## whchunter (Aug 17, 2007)

*Tomato Thief*

And I thought I liked tomatoes. Now don't that take the cake - I mean tomato?  I'd be afraid I'd come across ole low shoulders out there in the dark. Does she use a flashlight? I bought this molded sensor several years ago (around Holloween) that looks like two bad dogs. It sits at your door and as people enter, it senses and you hear the sound of these furious  dog growls and barking. Set that or a rattlesnake sound out there in the garden with a video camera near by.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 17, 2007)

whchunter said:


> And I thought I liked tomatoes. Now don't that take the cake - I mean tomato?  I'd be afraid I'd come across ole low shoulders out there in the dark. Does she use a flashlight? I bought this molded sensor several years ago (around Holloween) that looks like two bad dogs. It sits at your door and as people enter, it senses and you hear the sound of these furious  dog growls and barking. Set that or a rattlesnake sound out there in the garden with a video camera near by.



Where did you get the dogs whc, I about to go pull my t cam and take it back to the woods.


----------



## Alan in GA (Aug 17, 2007)

*INFRARED,,,,,,!*

Now you know why I purchased an infrared i40. No flash,,just a barely perceptable 'glow' of dull red.
Got a picture of a foxy looking chick in my back yard with no clothes on the other nite,,video, too! I don't recognizer her, tho.






Now some wise guy is gonna say she's a HE,,right?


----------



## whchunter (Aug 22, 2007)

*BIG DOG*



Killdee said:


> Where did you get the dogs whc, I about to go pull my t cam and take it back to the woods.



Don't remember. It was out of a mail order speciality house catalog I believe. It has 3 heads and looks like a devil dog.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 22, 2007)

whchunter said:


> Don't remember. It was out of a mail order speciality house catalog I believe. It has 3 heads and looks like a devil dog.



Looks like he's gona have to get 1, she came back 3 days ago. Ignore the date.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 22, 2007)

I think it would be easy to identify that woman...


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 23, 2007)

Interesting..... maybe she thought it was heat-lightning


----------



## Killdee (Aug 26, 2007)

Well my Nephew is positive he saw ole cotton top 9:15 pm in Acworth the other evening.She had on the same sleeveless top and she had been showing up at the garden at 9:23-9:24 both times, which is only a few blocks from where she was spotted.I bet she works in one of the downtown Acworth restaurants and gets off at 9:00.


----------



## NC Hunter (Aug 26, 2007)

Killdee said:


> Looks like he's gona have to get 1, she came back 3 days ago. Ignore the date.



Keep the trail cam set up but get one of these too. 

http://www.mountainvalleygrowers.com/scarecrow.htm

I heard about these on the radio the other day. Seems the "Scarecrow" detects motion then squirts the "intruder" with water. It would be fun to have a picture of her being squirted.


----------



## Dub (Aug 26, 2007)

Ain't nuttin' worse than a mater thief !!!!












That is hard up....come in under the cover of darkness and still your tomatoes.  I know you can't buy good 'uns in the grocery anymore.....but dangitman....gonna steal some?  That is nuts.


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 28, 2007)

Keep us informed. Ild love to see how this turns out.

Them home grown maters are reeeeeal good. 
I steal em out of my garden every day.
What would life be with out home grown maters.


----------



## thetrock (Aug 28, 2007)

If you want to catch a thief, get you an old bucket or can that the camera will fit into and cut a hole big enough for the lens.  Half bury with dirt or cover with leaves so if will not look out of place.  Put this on a road or trail and make sure the flash is not on.  You will be suprised what you can catch if you hide your camera well.  I had a camera on one of my new plots and caught one of the members walking on the green.  He and his son did not see the camera.  He was very suprised when I asked him how he liked my hidden green deep in the woods!


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 28, 2007)

one_shot said:


> see post #31




Is that what you think of home grown maters ?


----------



## whchunter (Aug 29, 2007)

*No Way*

Say is that woman BLACK? 

 If you buy one of those squirters, load it up with permanent fluoresent dye. She should be easy to find then. 
If you find out where she works, print pics of the woman and post outside or near her workplace with a note "If you can identify this tomatoe thief, please notify me @ --------.  I'll bet someone (like her boss) will show her the pic and say "Hey girl friend is this you?"


----------



## one_shot (Sep 8, 2007)

maters, do you still have any?


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Sep 11, 2007)

*cool beans!*

<eom>


----------



## G Duck (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I would just run a hot wire from cage to cage, maybe one of those livestock electric fence like a snapper, and turn it on one night. Now that would turn the rest of her hair white!!


----------



## ol mike (Sep 12, 2007)

Are those guv'ment tamaters by chance ?


----------



## deuce (Sep 12, 2007)

Maybe that's her idea of repirations


----------

